# got one today, pictures



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

well me and a buddy went out again this morning because we are on christmas break and i called this one in on the 3rd stand. he missed her trotting at 80 yards and then she went down in a gully and ran up the other side, i shot her with my savage .223 and down she went, the range finder said 423 yards. i dont know if it was right cause thats a long ways.

[siteimg]6119[/siteimg]

[siteimg]6120[/siteimg]


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

NICE!!! wish i got a winter vacation. i am hoping to get a couple of days off in the next couple of weeks to get out. evenings are busy now with traps and all, so i don't get a lot of chance to call unless i have time off. the girlfriend believe it or not is not arguing with me wanting to spend a few days off calling in coyotes and cats.... i was shocked.

maybe in a few days i will get some pics on here too... hoping anyway...

GREAT JOB

cya

:sniper:


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

Man one after another. Give me some advice.


----------



## Chuck W. (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work, by the way whats that white stuff on the ground...

Havent seen that stuff in a while...

Nice shooting :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

423 yards with a .223  one absolutely remarkable shot. How much hold over were you allowing?

Edited because I can't spell.


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

i held about a foot and lead it about 2 feet hit it pretty far back but it died instantly


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

:sniper:


----------



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

coyotekiller3006 what model of savage were you using


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

110


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

What scope? Looks like a Tasco.


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

its a barska 6.5-20x50


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Is the Barska good glass? Price? Clear? How do they compare to Nikon or Burris?


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

well i love this scope and it was only $70 compared to hundreds for those others. it is very clear but i wouldnt know how it compares because i have never looked through any of those scopes.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice work


----------



## huntinfreak (Nov 23, 2006)

Wish I had some snow like that over here!


----------

